# USB 3.0 to eSATA Adapter with Port Multiplier?



## dadi_oh (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of a USB 3.0 to eSATA adapter that also supports Port Multiplier? I have a Zotac AD-10 micro-PC that has both USB 3.0 and eSATA but the eSATA does not support Port Multiplier so I can not use my external eSATA 4 bay drive enclosure with it. Just trying to see if there is a cost effective adapter that would work.


This one does not state if it can or can not support PM unless I am missing something
http://www.newertech.com/products/esatatousb3.php

And this one specifically states it does not support PM so that is a no go.
http://ca.startech.com/HDD/Adapters/3ft-SuperSpeed-USB-3-to-eSATA-Cable-Adapter~USB3S2ESATA

If anyone has a solution they know works I am all ears. Thanks


----------



## dadi_oh (Jun 18, 2012)

Found one that says it supports Port Multiplier. Just FYI in case anyone else is looking for a solution.

http://www.addonics.com/products/adu3esa.php


----------



## JazJon (Jul 16, 2012)

The Addonics one is a little buggy.  It has a phantom drive that shows up under Disk Management.
(A known issue posted on the addonics site)

The main problem though is my drives go offline with heavy disk activity and then re-appear after a minute or so.  This makes using a DiskPooling solution such as StableBit DrivePool, FlexRaidl or DriveBender impossible.    I'd maybe try this other one I found and see if it's better.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DCCMII/?tag=tec06d-20

In the long run I'm going to order an actual eSata controller card.  Since I'm out of PCIe slots, I found a mini-PCIe version.   It's the MPX-3132 and I confirmed via tech support it supports Port-Multiplier.  I can use a few Sata/eSATA adapters to add a bracket on my Shuttle PC cube case, and connect my Sans Digital 5 bays then.
U3eSATA


----------



## dadi_oh (Jul 16, 2012)

JazJon said:


> The Addonics one is a little buggy.  It has a phantom drive that shows up under Disk Management.
> (A know issue posted on the addonics site)
> 
> The main problem though is my drives go offline with heavy disk activity and then re-appear after a minute or so.  This makes using a DiskPooling solution such as StableBit DrivePool, FlexRaidl or DriveBender impossible.    I'd maybe try this other one I found and see if it's better.
> ...



Hmmm. That might explain it then. I have only used it a couple of times because this is for a bunch of disks I use as backups. However, the top disk in my eSATA enclosure does not get recognized properly if I use a 1.5TB or 2TB drive. I put in a 500GB drive and that seems to work but I do also have a phantom drive. Very odd behaviour.  But I use it infrequently and so far it hasn't been a big issue. But thanks for the info. Good to know.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2012)

my PCI-E card also has a phantom drive, i think thats just part of E-sata and its glitchiness.


----------

